# DO you do water changes weekly



## moron (May 26, 2006)

just wanted to see how many people hear do water changes









thanks


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Religiously....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

once a week about 1/3


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

every sunday i do about a 30-40% change


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my elong is in a 29 until my 55 is ready so im doin em about every 4-5 days cuz all he eats is live. im waiting for the 55 until i get him off the feeders. (yes i know they are bad)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my elong is in a 29 until my 55 is ready so im doin em about every 4-5 days cuz all he eats is live. im waiting for the 55 until i get him off the feeders. (yes i know they are good)


feeders are bad


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

10 - 15% twice a week .


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> feeders are bad


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

i did 35 percent of my 55gal,but now i have a 75 so ill probably do 50 percent a week.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep, about 50% every Sunday.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

25-40% twice a week on thursday and sundays.

Hater


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

about 75% on the reds tank, and 50% on the rhoms tank once a week. the feeder tanks and blue crayfish tank every 10 days or so.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes. I change 1 time a week at 40% on all tanks.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to do it weekley when I had the ATF. sh*t monster!
But now its not so bad and ON days when I go to do a water change I wind up having to add nitrates to the tank instead. So It's been a couple weeks since my last water change.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't lie.. I do it periodically, when I get in the mood, or if I think it's necessary. It can go as long as a month before I do a change sometimes though....


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

3 times a week 15-20%


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

either on sundays during halftime of the bengals game or if i don't get to it then i do it on tuesdays... about 25-30%

jace


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> once a week about 1/3


X2


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

the poeple who dont do water changes or who just top it off are the ones coming in here and asking why are my fish sick, dying, have nitrate burns on their gills etc


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A gravel vac will clean your gravel and change your water at the same time.

Doing a 75 percent water change weekly and refilling takes me about 25 mins.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Every week at about 30%.


----------



## UNIQUE (Sep 16, 2006)

once a week

35% on the 75, 20L & the 29 
(now that it has cycled)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

50% on all my tanks...every Saturday or Sunday....depending on what games are on network tv.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

40-50% in my Caribas tank, 30-40% in all my Serra tanks once a week...







!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

twice a week


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Once a week, about 30%. I've got one 8" compressus in a 120 gallon tnk with a wet/dry with 5 gallons of mini-bioballs, a Fluval 404 and a Fluval 403 and I remove any large chunks of uneaten food right away. Probably could get away with less frequent water changes but why not do the changes. The solution to polution is dilution.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have an auto drip system and also change 30-40% every two to three days.

I finally have my nitrate down below 10.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I used to do it weekley when I had the ATF. sh*t monster!
> But now its not so bad and ON days when I go to do a water change I wind up having to add nitrates to the tank instead. So It's been a couple weeks since my last water change.


Why do you have to add nitrates???


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

On my freshwater tanks I change 80% or so, and vacuum every week. On my reef tank I change 30% a month.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

50% weekly.


----------



## oOMPHOo (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 6 silver dollars that eat flake food. My tank is not nearly as messy as your P tanks. I do 20% water changes avery 2 weeks.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> I used to do it weekley when I had the ATF. sh*t monster!
> But now its not so bad and ON days when I go to do a water change I wind up having to add nitrates to the tank instead. So It's been a couple weeks since my last water change.


Why do you have to add nitrates???
[/quote]

Live plants suck the nitrates right out of the water. at the end of the week I have 0 trates in my 20 gal so I need to add it 2x a week. 
And the 75 gal only gets up to about 5ppm. So it gets a adding as well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I do weekly 50% water changes, like clockwork


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

You guys should check out the article I posted in the "maximum water change" thread.


----------



## BubbaRedB (Sep 6, 2006)

Iknow this is not the place for this but when you guys do your water changes is it posable to add the water to the tank and then treat with conditioner?I have a python and it works great to clean and has the refill option but i am filling buckets and treating then filling tank slowly.i have a 125 so thats like 40 gall water change and if i could use the python to fill tank back up and then treat the tank it would be so much better.how do you do it?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

BubbaRedB said:


> Iknow this is not the place for this but when you guys do your water changes is it posable to add the water to the tank and then treat with conditioner?I have a python and it works great to clean and has the refill option but i am filling buckets and treating then filling tank slowly.i have a 125 so thats like 40 gall water change and if i could use the python to fill tank back up and then treat the tank it would be so much better.how do you do it?


After you drain the amount of water you want, add water conditioner for the amount you took away, then refill it with the python.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Ima start doing 2 water chnages week


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

i do 10% water change every day and gravle vac 2 times a week
it keeps your nitrates down really good


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

now that i have a python i do water changes every week, before that i did them like once a month.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

To the people that said they have never done a water change and never will, and the ones who said they just add water when tank is low

YOU SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO OWN FISH YOU LAZY LAZY FUNKERS!!!


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 110 GAL and my Ps are small...so i dont think i need to change every week....maby 30 % 2 per month


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

Mikos said:


> I have a 110 GAL and my Ps are small...so i dont think i need to change every week....maby 30 % 2 per month


 i do a 25% twice a week,,,wed-----sat,,,,


----------



## thepiranhakid (Oct 21, 2006)

your tank isnt fully cycled mikos, just do a 35 everyweek for 2 weeks then whatever you think best mate..lol yeah somebody did put that spider in there for them to eat i came back and it was just in there lol..fished it out quick and it had a bite mark on its side


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

My pet girlfriend does it for me..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think i done more than any one i do bout a 10 gallon change every 2 days and hes bright and healthy as he can be
<<<-==============


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

prob once a month around 25% and mine is a 100uk gallons

there is certainly no need for people 2 do water changes 2-3 times aweek geeze use wud think use had better things 2 do if ur needing 2 do water changes that much i wud think about upgrading filtration.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

PiranhaAttack said:


> prob once a month around 25% and mine is a 100uk gallons
> 
> there is certainly no need for people 2 do water changes 2-3 times aweek geeze use wud think use had better things 2 do if ur needing 2 do water changes that much i wud think about upgrading filtration.


Filtration can only remove ammonia and nitrites for the most part, nitrates and other junk need to be removed by water changes.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i do 45-55% water changes weekly, for all tanks. i takes a couple hours for all on my tanks to look just awesome but it is so worth it when its all done. when people come over they just look at them and are blown away.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well the water in my tanks lowers about 20 gallons on average per week cus i got alot of evaporation but i also do water changes and have over kill filtration and not alot of fish epr tank but i would say about 20% a week of water change


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I try to do them weekly, but sometimes I just feel like I don't got the time. Using 2,5gal buckets to tap and fill a 200gal takes a LONG time. I want one of those typhoon-things or what they're called.
I do it weekly, or every two weeks.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Whats a water change?


----------

